# How to solve a Pillowed Mastermorphix (1 colour version)



## Neutrals01 (May 24, 2009)

This is the concept flow of solving a pillowed mastermorphix(1 coloured version) :

> Cross(can be done like normal cross, but this time you have to avoid from disorientating the middle layer centers and bottom layer center)

> F2L(can be easily done because it only consist of 1 colour, it means any pairs can be slotted in)

> NEU PLL(oll is not needed in solving a pillowed mastermorphix, there are many pll cases that are not present in the normal 3x3x3, I have listed down the pll algorithms below.. I spent around 7 hours+ experimenting on each possible case for the last layer.. and also finding the least moves solutions / finger-tricky solutions for each case.. please appreciate my hard work, thanks ^_^ *estimated average moves count for last layer is 7 moves*)

On the coding of each case, I will explain it in my YouTube video below...


Please inform me if I missed out any cases...



Pillowed Mastermorphix Algorithms For Last Layer..Created By : Neutrals (youtube account : Neutrals0)

Move counts : <half turn metric,quarter turn metric>

" * " sign stands for main cases
" # " sign stands for related to main / optional cases



Sorted by related cases :

5* - (RU'R'U)y(RUR') <7,7> or (L'ULU')y'(L'U'L) <7,7>

24* - (L'UL)(RUR') <6,6>

#26 - (RU'R')(L'U'L) <6,6>

28* - F(RUR'U')x2F' <10,10> or F'(L'U'LU)x2F <10,10>

39* - (RUR2U'R') <5,6>

#17 - (L'U'L2'UL) <5,6>

245* - (L'ULU')y'(RUR') <7,7> or U'(FRUR'U'F') <7,7>

#256 - (RU'R'U)y(L'U'L) <7,7> or U(F'L'U'LUF) <7,7>

359* - (RUR'U')y (L'U'L) <7,7>

#157 - (L'U'LU)y'(RUR') <7,7>

456* - (FURU'R'F')U <7,7> or (F'U'L'UL'F)U' <7,7>

1278* - x(UR'U'R)x'(URU'R') <8,8>

#2389 - x(U'LUL')x'(U'L'UL) <8,8>

1379* - (RUR')y'(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <10,10> or (L'U'L)y(RUR')(URU'R') <10,10>

#1478 - (UL'U'L) <4,4> or U(56789*) <4,4>

#3689 - (U'RUR') <4,4> or U'(45789*) <4,4>

#1238 - (URU'R')x(UR'U'R) <8,8> or U(12578*) <8,8> or (U'L'UL)x(U'LUL') <8,8> or U'(#23589) <8,8>

#1678 - U(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <8,8> or U'(13458*) <8,8>

#2349 - U(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <8,8> or U(13458*) <8,8>

#1267 - U'(RUR')(URU'R') <8,8> or U'(13568*) <8,8>

#3489 - U(RUR')(URU'R') <8,8> or U(13568*) <8,8>

#2468 - (RU2R')(URUR')(URUR') <11,12> or (RUR'U2)(RU'R')(URUR') <11,12> or U(13579*) <12,12> or U'(13579*) <12,12>

12578* - (RU'R')x(UR'U'R) <7,7>

#23589 - (L'UL)x(U'LUL') <7,7>

13458* - (L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <7,7>

13568* - (RUR')(URU'R') <7,7>

13579* - (RUR'U)(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <11,11>

45789* - (RUR') <3,3>

56789* - (L'U'L) <3,3>



Sorted by number size :

5* - (RU'R'U)y(RUR') <7,7> or (L'ULU')y'(L'U'L) <7,7>

#17 - (L'U'L2'UL) <5,6>

24* - (L'UL)(RUR') <6,6>

#26 - (RU'R')(L'U'L) <6,6>

28* - F(RUR'U')x2F' <10,10> or F'(L'U'LU)x2F <10,10>

39* - (RUR2U'R') <5,6>

#157 - (L'U'LU)y'(RUR') <7,7>

245* - (L'ULU')y'(RUR') <7,7> or U'(FRUR'U'F') <7,7>

#256 - (RU'R'U)y(L'U'L) <7,7> or U(F'L'U'LUF) <7,7>

359* - (RUR'U')y (L'U'L) <7,7>

456* - (FURU'R'F')U <7,7> or (F'U'L'UL'F)U' <7,7>

#1238 - (URU'R')x(UR'U'R) <8,8> or U(12578*) <8,8> or (U'L'UL)x(U'LUL') <8,8> or U'(#23589) <8,8>

#1267 - U'(RUR')(URU'R') <8,8> or U'(13568*) <8,8>

1278* - x(UR'U'R)x'(URU'R') <8,8>

1379* - (RUR')y'(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <10,10> or (L'U'L)y(RUR')(URU'R') <10,10>

#1478 - (UL'U'L) <4,4> or U(56789*) <4,4>

#1678 - U(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <8,8> or U'(13458*) <8,8>

#2349 - U(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <8,8> or U(13458*) <8,8>

#2389 - x(U'LUL')x'(U'L'UL) <8,8>

#2468 - (RU2R')(URUR')(URUR') <11,12> or (RUR'U2)(RU'R')(URUR') <11,12> or U(13579*) <12,12> or U'(13579*) <12,12>

#3489 - U(RUR')(URU'R') <8,8> or U(13568*) <8,8>

#3689 - (U'RUR') <4,4> or U'(45789*) <4,4>

12578* - (RU'R')x(UR'U'R) <7,7>

13458* - (L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <7,7>

13568* - (RUR')(URU'R') <7,7>

13579* - (RUR'U)(L'U'L)(U'L'UL) <11,11>

#23589 - (L'UL)x(U'LUL') <7,7>

45789* - (RUR') <3,3>

56789* - (L'U'L) <3,3>


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 24, 2009)

I came up with a lesser moves method...

> Extended Cross(can be easily done because any related pairs can be used)

> F2L(can be easily done because it only consist of 1 colour, it means any pairs can be slotted in)

> NEU F2L(slotting last pair but causes the last layer to stay in a lower moves count case / or even solving the last layer immediately)

> NEU PLL(oll is not needed in solving a pillowed mastermorphix, there are many pll cases that are not present in the normal 3x3x3, I have listed down the pll algorithms below.. I spent around 7 hours+ experimenting on each possible case for the last layer.. and also finding the least moves solutions / fingertrickys solution for each case.. please appretiate my hardwork, thanks ^_^ *estimated average moves count for last layer is 4~5 moves after performing NEU F2L* )


estimated around 22~30 moves on average to solve a pillowed mastermorphix (1 colour) with my new method...I will post up the algorithms for the NEU F2L when I get them all done(I think there are at least 60 cases for the NEU F2L...I have around 15~20+ at the moment..still long way to go..)... ^_^ *this method saves 4~6 moves on average compared to the cross>f2l>pll method*


----------



## Neutrals01 (May 27, 2009)

The youtube video is out...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6H7ZJaJ3bX0


----------



## AndyK (Jul 7, 2009)

Excellent work on this!


----------



## Neutrals01 (Jul 10, 2009)

Thanks....first reply from others after almost 1 and a half month... =.=" I thought nobody even want to view it..


----------



## luke1984 (Jul 11, 2009)

I viewed your tutorial and it helped me solving it faster. So, thanks for making a tutorial!


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 2, 2009)

you are welcome ^_^ I am not sure if my explanations are good enough or not..please tell me so I can improve in future videos..


----------



## CubeDust (Aug 4, 2009)

i just bought a new one coluored pillowed mastermorphinx and i solved it twice. once is from guessing and the one is from finishing F2L and then somehow (idk how)do the PLL.
my note to you is that you need to write how to hold the cube, how does the notations go and stuff like that. most ppl who first bought it dont know the notations and how to solve it .

also i didnt understood what is it neu F2L and Neu PLL.

can you make this clear for me?


----------



## Neutrals01 (Aug 9, 2009)

hmm.....actually it is pll for pillowed mastermorphix.. the coding for it is as what I had explained in the video...those are the cases u will get for pll...and the algos for it..

hmm..u hold it like ur 3x3...and the notations are the same as 3x3...I already explained on which piece is an edge,corner,center...so just hold it as like how u hold a 3x3..then perform the algo..

for the f2l thingy..is like a forced pll skip...or force the pll to get a case with lesser moves to solve.... but I never list down the algos to the cases because I think nobody would want to speed on it...

if u do not get the coding of the pll... first solve it with ur method... then perform the algo inversely and u will get the case..then compare it with the coding....hopefully u will understand my coding after some time...

u hold it with the coding on the upper layer...


----------



## ProfilesRubiks (Aug 9, 2009)

is this tutorial really necessary ? it's the same as a 3x3,but oh well,i guess it helps people who dont know,i have the 4 coloured version and i was able to solve it without a tutorial,took me maybe 5 min


----------



## Neutrals01 (Sep 18, 2009)

1 colour pillowed mastermorphix algs is different from 3x3x3 algs..

Yes, you still can use algs used for 3x3 or 4 colour pillowed mastermorphix..but the moves count is way too much...with the algs I listed here u can solve ur last layer in 4~8 moves for each case...


----------

